# Help me find a verse please....



## MamaArcher (Jun 20, 2007)

talks about all things being permissable but not all things being profitable


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi:

1 Cor. 6:12

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## MamaArcher (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank You!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2007)

Also see 1 Corinthians 10.23.


----------



## MamaArcher (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks!!!!


----------

